# Stock R32 GT-R Airbox



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

As above. Any condition.


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

I do have one that I might consider parting with.


----------



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Perfect, how much would you like for it?


----------



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Still looking for an air box if anyone has one!


----------

